# Europe Reviews, Feb - March 2009



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

Seasons at Brunston Castle

Review by Elisabeth & Michael Watson


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

Résidence Paris XV, France

Review by Julia Clinch


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

Anfi Beach Club, Gran Canaria, Spain

Review by James & Vicky Rosenberg


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

American Resorts International - Maria Alm, Austria

Review by Susan Stanford


----------



## Keitht (Mar 14, 2009)

Diamond las Calas Resort (aka Club Las Calas), Lanzarote, Spain


----------



## Keitht (Mar 28, 2009)

Macdonald Dona Lola Resort, Spain

Review by Joanne Raycraft


----------

